# Welches PC spiel bietet aktuell die beste Grafik?



## Commander2k13 (25. Juli 2013)

Hey

ich weiß eine seltsam dämliche frage...da jeder anders denkt und die geschmäcker selbstverständlich nicht bei jedem menschen identisch sind.
trotzdem stellt sich die frage für mich...da ich zur zeit auf dem PC nur WoW oder Diablo 3 zocke und sonst an meiner noch aktuellen Next-Gen-Konsole sitze 

ich frage deswegen weil es mich in den fingern juckt mal wieder was ordentlich an meinem PC zu daddeln ... und meine recherchen sind irgendwie im sand verlaufen ~.~

MfG 

Commander


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2013)

Ich würd mal sagen: so gut wie jedes halbwegs neue Game, was auch "Blockbuster"-Eigenschaften hat, sieht auf mittleren Details besser aus als jede Konsolenspielversion und als WoW und Diablo3 

Was hast Du denn für nen PC, und bevorzugst Du bestimmte Genres bzw. schließt Du ein Genre völlig aus?

Es muss ja sicher das eine Spielt mit der "besten" Grafik sein, oder? Ansonsten wäre Crysis 3 ein Kandidat, aber auch etliche andere Spiele, vlt auch einige, die Du von der Konsole schon kennst, sehen auf dem PC mit höheren Details extrem gut aus.


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

Beste Grafik (Shooter): Crysis 3, Metro LL, Battlefield 3

Beste Grafik (RPG): Witcher 2


----------



## Commander2k13 (26. Juli 2013)

Dachte schon an so was wie crysis 3...halt ein Spiel womit ich dann meine neue Grafikkarte testen kann @ herbboy


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2013)

Commander2k13 schrieb:


> Dachte schon an so was wie crysis 3...halt ein Spiel womit ich dann meine neue Grafikkarte testen kann @ herbboy


 
Dann wären Crysis 3 und Metro Last Light gute Kandidaten. Beide Spiele bieten die aktuell beste Grafik auf dem Markt, wobei Metro dazu noch überaus stimmig und dreckig aussieht.  

Im RPG-Genre empfehle ich dir The Witcher 2. Das Spiel bringt mit Übersampling noch aktuelle PCs ins Schwitzen. 
Auch Skyrim mit diversen Grafikmods bietet sich gut an.


----------



## Peter23 (26. Juli 2013)

Crysis 1-3
Battlefield 3
Skyrim (eventuell mit Mods)


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Juli 2013)

Ganz klar die Crysis-Reihe. Die Reihe reizt technisch so ziemlich alles aus.


----------



## Commander2k13 (26. Juli 2013)

Skyrim spiele ich derzeit auch....dann könnte ich es ja mal so richtig aufdrehen 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch Skyrim mit diversen Grafikmods bietet sich gut an.


 

könntest du einige mods empfehlen? die das ganze spiel bischen schicker machen? (auch da hat sicher nicht jeder den gleichen geschmack)


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2013)

Commander2k13 schrieb:


> Skyrim spiele ich derzeit auch....dann könnte ich es ja mal so richtig aufdrehen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am besten du probierst es erstmal mit einigen diversen Ini-Tweaks, die die Weitsicht deutlich aufstocken (mehr Details, Grasdistanz usw. usw.). Dazu gibt es etliche Einstellungen, auch für Schatten (bis zu einer 8k-Auflösung). Allein das kann das Spiel deutlich hübscher erscheinen lassen und reizt auch Hardware ganz gut aus, sofern man es nicht übertreibt. 

Grafikmods für Skyrim...versuche es mal mit Texturpacks, Realistic Lightning-Mods und ENB-Mods.

Du kannst dich hier richtig austoben, aber mach vor ein BackUp des Spiels. ^^ Hin und wieder kann es passieren, dass das Spiel plötzlich nicht mehr startet.


----------



## Commander2k13 (26. Juli 2013)

ich habs auch schon mit paar mods probiert...aber mir hat dann immer noch irgendwas nicht so richtig gefallen und habe dann auch nicht die richtigen mods dafür gefunden...


----------



## Zeus18 (26. Juli 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Beste Grafik (Shooter): Crysis 3, Metro LL, Battlefield 3



Ja, dazu tendiere ich auch!


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. Juli 2013)

Commander2k13 schrieb:


> ich habs auch schon mit paar mods probiert...aber mir hat dann immer noch irgendwas nicht so richtig gefallen und habe dann auch nicht die richtigen mods dafür gefunden...


 
Wie gesagt, allein Ini-Tweaks und Mods wie "Lush Grass", "Dense Vegetation" und "Lush Trees" werden die Optik deutlich auf.


----------



## Commander2k13 (26. Juli 2013)

gibt es auch eine mod die den schnee aufbessert? weil da sehen einige texturen sehr lasch aus


----------



## LordCrash (26. Juli 2013)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Am besten du probierst es erstmal mit einigen diversen Ini-Tweaks, die die Weitsicht deutlich aufstocken (mehr Details, Grasdistanz usw. usw.). Dazu gibt es etliche Einstellungen, auch für Schatten (bis zu einer 8k-Auflösung). Allein das kann das Spiel deutlich hübscher erscheinen lassen und reizt auch Hardware ganz gut aus, sofern man es nicht übertreibt.
> 
> Grafikmods für Skyrim...versuche es mal mit Texturpacks, Realistic Lightning-Mods und ENB-Mods.
> 
> Du kannst dich hier richtig austoben, aber mach vor ein BackUp des Spiels. ^^ Hin und wieder kann es passieren, dass das Spiel plötzlich nicht mehr startet.



Am besten ist sowieso, man benutzt für alle Mods den Skyrim-Mod-Manager vom Skyrim Nexus. Dann braucht man keine Sicherungskopie und kann alle Mods schön sauber im Manager an- und abschalten. Dabei werden die Moddateien auch in ein eigenes Verzeichnis kopiert und überschreiben damit keine Originaldateien. 

Und ja, es gibt viele Mods, die den Schnee aufbessern mit anderen und besseren Texturen. Durchsuche einfach den Skyrim Nexus nach Grafikmods.... 

Skyrim Nexus - Skyrim mods and community

Ausnahmslos empfehlenswert sich übrigens die Community-Bugfixing Mods für Skyrim und beide Story-Add-Ons.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Juli 2013)

Also, ich finde, dass auch Bioshock Infinite eine sehr gute Grafik hat - aber nicht technisch, sondern von der Atmosphäre her  


Auch ne feine Grafik hat IMHO Tomb Raider ^^   und natürlich Hitman - Absolution => Hitman: Absolution - Interaktiver Grafikvergleich mit minimalen und maximalen Einstellungen


Bei Strategie ist zB das aktuelle Company of Heroes 2 ziemlich gut dabei, vor allem die Explosionseffekte usw., wenn man mal näher ranzoomt.


----------

